# Bloat



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello I’m 39 years old and been on 175mg of test d for 6 weeks. I wake up in the morning and I feel great, I look leaner and making some gains as well. But as soon as I eat my first meal I get bloated like crazy and stay like that all day. My diet consists of chicken breast and brown rice 6 times a day. I drink core water with mio energy in it all day. I had my e2 levels checked and it’s at 32 which I was told that that is a good level. Any ideas why I’m getting so bloated would help.


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2019)

Maybe your body doesn't react well to either chicken or brown rice. Easy to check, since that's apparently all you eat. Switch it up and see what happens.


----------



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Maybe your body doesn't react well to either chicken or brown rice. Easy to check, since that's apparently all you eat. Switch it up and see what happens.


Thank you I will take out the brown rice and add broccoli and see if that helps. I hope it’s not the chicken cause I eat all of my meals cold


----------



## Spongy (Jun 14, 2019)

define bloated like crazy?  How much actual weight?  What is your weight/height/bf?


----------



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

Spongy said:


> define bloated like crazy?  How much actual weight?  What is your weight/height/bf?


I’m 5 10 220 by body fat % I would guess is around 30. My stomach feels like it’s full of air and is bulging out


----------



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

That’s weighing myself in the morning. When I started my diet 6 weeks ago I was at 233


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2019)

Brocolli is also know to cause bloat, might want to try something else first. Broccoli gives me bloat, especially if uncooked.

Try an easily digestible breakfast, like eggs and a banana, to see what happens. 

My guess is the BROWN rice. If you determine that it is the rice, try WHITE rice to see if you react to that.


----------



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Brocolli is also know to cause bloat, might want to try something else first. Broccoli gives me bloat, especially if uncooked.
> 
> Try an easily digestible breakfast, like eggs and a banana, to see what happens.
> 
> My guess is the BROWN rice. If you determine that it is the rice, try WHITE rice to see if you react to that.


I will thank you


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 14, 2019)

broccoli gives me the fartz :32 (18):


----------



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

I appreciate all the advise. Would like to hear any more suggestions or comments. All criticism welcome, it’s how you learn. Spongy, don’t think I forgot you. As soon as my finances are in order I will be employing your services


----------



## bigdog (Jun 14, 2019)

I say lose the brown rice too. that shit bloats me up pretty good!


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2019)

I've also heard that eating just a few foods over and over and over can lead to intolerances. Mix it up, plus you'll get a wider variety of vitamins/minerals/nutrients.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jun 14, 2019)

I concur with the brown rice


----------



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I've also heard that eating just a few foods over and over and over can lead to intolerances. Mix it up, plus you'll get a wider variety of vitamins/minerals/nutrients.


I was thinking about some tuna, trying to find things that are good to eat cold since I’m in a truck 12 hours a day


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2019)

testnoob said:


> I was thinking about some tuna, trying to find things that are good to eat cold since I’m in a truck 12 hours a day



Me too. I can eat anything cold at this point.

Steak is good cold. Sweet potatoes too. Squashes are good cold. Chop up some celery, put in containers, stays crisp. Apples. Canned tuna/sardines. Chili is good cold. Lots of options.


----------



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Me too. I can eat anything cold at this point.
> 
> Steak is good cold. Sweet potatoes too. Squashes are good cold. Chop up some celery, put in containers, stays crisp. Apples. Canned tuna/sardines. Chili is good cold. Lots of options.


Good ideas, I’m going to pick up some sweet potatoes tonight after I throw away my brown rice


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 14, 2019)

Funny you mentioned the Mio.  I was using that a lot at one time, bloated like crazy.  Stopped the Mio, the bloating stopped.  Artificial sweeteners can cause bloating (google sucralose and Google mio and bloatung).Ditch the Mio and see what happens.


----------



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Funny you mentioned the Mio.  I was using that a lot at one time, bloated like crazy.  Stopped the Mio, the bloating stopped.  Artificial sweeteners can cause bloating (google sucralose and Google mio and bloatung).Ditch the Mio and see what happens.


I didn’t think about that thank you I will get rid of the mio


----------



## testnoob (Jun 14, 2019)

Ok well mio is gone brown rice is gone and broccoli is out. I’m going to buy some sweet potatoes, any other suggestions for carb sources without the bloat?


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2019)

Fruit, oats, potatoes, squash, grains... 

You starting tomorrow morning?


----------



## testnoob (Jun 15, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Fruit, oats, potatoes, squash, grains...
> 
> You starting tomorrow morning?



Yes i did i had eggs and a banana for breakfast and i will be having salmon and a baked sweet potatoe for lunch


----------



## CJ (Jun 15, 2019)

Update us later how it goes.


----------



## testnoob (Jun 15, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Update us later how it goes.



I will thank you for all your help


----------



## testnoob (Jun 17, 2019)

I got some sweet potatoes, red potatoes,white rice and some black beans. Chicken and tuna of course. I also have some salmon but i will probably keep those for home so i can eat them hot


----------



## elena (Jun 29, 2019)

i think it because you eat 6 times a day


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2019)

Any updates, OP? My money is on the brown rice and / or the artificial sweeteners.


----------



## testnoob (Jun 29, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Any updates, OP? My money is on the brown rice and / or the artificial sweeteners.


I've switched to white rice and threw the mio away and I don't get as bloated. Is it better to eat less than 6 meals a day?


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2019)

testnoob said:


> I've switched to white rice and threw the mio away and I don't get as bloated. Is it better to eat less than 6 meals a day?



6 meals a day is fine, if that works for you. 

How many total grams of carbs do you eat in a day? Maybe your glycogen stores are topped off, and you're temporarily storing the extra, along with the necessary water, wherever your body can jam them until they're needed (spilling over).


----------



## testnoob (Jun 30, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> 6 meals a day is fine, if that works for you.
> 
> How many total grams of carbs do you eat in a day? Maybe your glycogen stores are topped off, and you're temporarily storing the extra, along with the necessary water, wherever your body can jam them until they're needed (spilling over).


I eat around 300 grams of carbs a day. 240 g protein and about 60 g fat. I'm not very active other than going to the gym 6 days a week at 4:30am


----------

